# New gecko needs a rockin name :)



## HeroicPoison (Feb 27, 2013)

I got this little guy he was an unwanted pet poor fella but he needs a adorable yet slightly manly name XD any help would be appreciated


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not Rango. :lol:

How about historical figures?


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Adorable yet manly... hmm...
Apollo, Louie, Alfie, Merry, Yoshi...
For some reason I really like Gimli for a gecko.
Whatever you decide to name him, he sure is cute!


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Oh my gosh he's huge! My cousin had a leopard gecko when I was little and I don't remember her being anywhere near that big.
I feel due to his size Godzilla would be appropriate lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Stickers/Sticky Fingers! lol


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Gordon Gekko (the movie Wall Street)


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

How about Giru? Btw that's the name of that little robot from dragon ball GT.


----------



## Midori (Jul 26, 2013)

I like Godzilla. Good luck with your new baby! 
I am glad he found a good new home with you.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is some boy names xD 

Olethrus, Casimir, Kasimir- Destruction
Apollyon, Abaddon- Destroyer
Drake- Dragon
Damian(or Damien)- Demon
Dracul- Demon/Dragon (hehe)
Kavan- Handsome
Kione- "one that come from nowhere" (my mom's cat name  lol)
Viator- "Voyager (through life)"
Kahn- Priest
Kane- "Little Battler" or "Battle"

Hope you like them c:


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

How about Rocky? Need a rockin' name, well Rocky's pretty ROCKin' xD


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

He looks like a Hank to me. lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Leopard geckos are my favorite, and yours looks great! :-D

I like Yoshi for some reason. Lol.


----------

